# Newberry, MI - Mount for 04 dodge 3500



## catzr440sp (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm looking for a blizzard power hitch 1 plow mount for my 04 dodge 3500. Any out there? I have a mount for an 04 chevy 2500 I would trade. But for sure need the mount for my dodge. Thanks


----------

